# User Review: 32 GB Vengeance RGB PRO 3.200 MHz C16 (CMW32GX4M4C3200C16)



## cbw249 (3. März 2019)

Nachdem ich meinen PC ein wenig mit einem neuen Prozessor aufgerüstet habe, war es auch an der Zeit meinen alten einfachen Vengeance mit weißer LED gegen die neue RGB Pro Generation auszutauschen.
Zu dem neuen System kommen wir später. Zuerst widmen wir uns nun dem Kit, welches ich mir ausgesucht habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Verpackung der Vengeance RGB PRO_​

*Allgemein:*


Zuerst die Technischen Details zum Speicher. Im OC Teil dieses Review habe ich den Speicher komplett mit „Thaiphoon Burner“ ausgelesen. Diese können auf der Corsair Seite nachgelesen werden:




•    Memory Serie: VENGEANCE RGB PRO
•    Memory Typ: DDR4
•    Memory Size: 32GB Kit (4 x 8GB)
•    Tested Latency: 16-18-18-36
•    Tested Volltage: 1.35V
•    Tested Speed: 3200MHz
•    JEDEC: PC-25600U
•    Memory Color: Black (schwarz)
•    LED Lighting: RGB (Single Zone / Multi-Zone Lighting)
•    Compatibility: Intel 100 Series, Intel 200 Series, Intel 300 Series, Intel 
        X99, Intel X299,
•    SPD Latency: 15-15-15-36
•    SPD Speed: 2133MHz
•    SPD Voltage: 1.2V
•    Speed Rating: PC4-25600 (3200MHz)
•    Heat Spreader:  Anodized Aluminum
•    Package Memory Format: DIMM
•    Performance Profile: XMP 2.0
•    Package Memory Pin: 288
•    Warrenty: 10 Jahre 


Der Lieferumfang geschaltet sich, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, sehr übersichtlich. In der Verpackung sind die vier Module und eine Garantiebeschreibung. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Inhalt des Kits_​

Schon beim Auspacken merkt man, dass der Speicher wertig gearbeitet ist und dass der Heatspreader aus solidem Aluminium gefertigt wurde. Ich habe mich für die „matt schwarze“ Variante entschieden. Optional gibt es den Heatspreader in Weiß. Der Heatspreader liegt bündig am Speicher an, wodurch eine gute Wärmeableitung ermöglicht wird. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Heatspreader an den ICs_​

Die Bauhöhe des Arbeitsspeichers (incl. Heatspreader) beträgt 51,4 mm, sodass man bei einigen Luftkühler aufpassen muss, dass sie unter der Kühlung installiert werden können.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Aufbau des Speichers_​

Die Installation des Speichers ist einfach. In der Vorgegeben Richtung einstecken und fertig. Ein verdrehen der Speichereinheit ist durch die Aussparung am Arbeitsspeicher und der Plastikkbrücke nicht möglich. 
Nachdem wir nun den Speicher mit dem Asus XI Hero bekannt gemacht haben werde ich mich um die Software kümmern. Sobald mein Board die ersten Kinderkrankheiten (Bios) abgelegt hat ein wenig OC betreiben. 


*RGB:*


Aber fangen wir mit der herrlich verrückten Welt des RGB Kosmos an.  Hier hat sich einiges getan, der Speicher kann nun von mehreren unterschiedlichen Softwaren gesteuert werden. Neben den üblich verdächtigen Corsair (Icue) und Msi (MSI Mysic Light) ist nun auch Gigabyte (RGB Fusion) dazugekommen. Außen vor bleibt leider noch Asus mit ihrer Aura Software. Aber ich hoffe, dass es in diesem Punkt auch eine Lösung geben wird. 
Unter der weißen gerillten Abdeckung des Heatspreader befinden sich insgesamt 10 individuell adressierbare (steuerbare) LEDs, die eine gute Deckkraft haben und die Farben satt über die Abdeckung weitergeben.
Ich werde euch nun mit der ICUE Version 3.11 (die Hier über die Webseite herunterladen könnt) zeigen, was der Speicher im RGB Bereich kann.
Zuerst, wie gehabt, ICUE öffnen und den Speicher auswählen.  Hier wird rechts der Speicher mit den momentanen Temperaturen angezeigt und Links das ICUE Arbeitsmenü mit verschieden Reitern. Ich werde nun alle Reiter nacheinander durchgehen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_ICUE Startmenü_​



Aber das erste, was man als Grundlage in der ICUE aussuchen muss ist die Position der Speicherbänke (je nach Chipsatz und Belegung).
 Hierbei gibt uns Corsair alle Möglichkeiten vor das Dimm-Layout zu bestimmen.  Neben der Anordnung der Dimm Bänke (1x4, 2x2 oder 4x4) kann man auch die Reihenfolge der Bänke bestimmen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Dimm Setup_​

Bei mir ist es das klassische Layout der Speicherbänke Rechts von der Cpu und die erste Speicherbank 1 links bei der Cpu.
Bei den Beleuchtungseffekten lässt Corsair wie immer keine Wünsche offen. Denn alle bekannten Effekte lassen sich auch ohne Problem auf den Arbeitsspeicher anwenden. Aber zum Detail der Corsair „LED-RGB Effekte“:
Corsair hat die Effekte in drei Spalten aufgeteilt: Eine Linke „vordefiniert“ eine Mittlere „benutzerdifferenziert“ und die Rechte mit „Beleuchtungsverknüpfungen“






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Icue Effekt in den drei spalten_​

Die „vordefiniert“ Effekte sind Kombi Effekte, die auf eine Hardwarekomponente begrenzt sind und die nur begrenzt steuerbar sind.  Steuerbar ist der Farbverlauf (Farbe und Laufrichtung des Effektes), ggf. Start des Effektes und die Geschwindigkeit, in dem der Effekt ausgeführt werden soll.
Die „benutzerdifferenziert“ sind zum Spielen und Austoben da, denn jede LED im Corsair Universum ist einzeln ansteuerbar. Das heißt, jede Led kann einem Effekt (oder mehreren Effekten) zugewiesen werden. Also, alles ist möglich und nichts zu viel, solange es einem gefällt. Wenn man sich am Effekt satt gesehen hat oder es einfach nicht mehr ins Setup passt. Den Effekt  einfach in der Bibliothek speichern und einen neuen anlegen. 
Wie man einen Effekt anlegt, habe ich euch kurz anhand des „Statischen Effekt“ unten beschrieben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Effekt in der Icue _





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Effekt im Arbeitsspeicher_​



Die Effekte lassen sich einfach erstellen, in dem man das „+“ neben dem Reiter „Beleuchtungseffekt“ drückt. Nun erscheint unter dem Speicher ein Menü mit dem Standardeffekt „Regenbogeneffekt“. Dort einfach in der Mitte den Effekt "statische Farbe" auswählen. Jetzt die gewünschte Farbe unten im Farbkreis bestimmen und auswählen. Jetzt die LED entweder einzeln mit der gedrückten STRG-Taste auswählen oder mit der Maus drüber zeihen. Dieses so oft wiederholen bis man das gewünschte LED Bild erreicht hat. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Icue Effekt "farbwelle)_​



Wenn man möchte, kann man bei den Effekten die Rechtenseite mit den „Beleuchtungsverknüpfungen“ auswählen. Dann wird der Effekt über die einzelnen Komponenten und Ledanschlüsse über die komplette Corsair Hardware von den LED Streifen über Lüfter, Speicher, Tastatur, Maus bis hin zum Headset Halter in einem durchlaufen (z.B. Visier, eine Welle, Tastaturbeleuchtung).


Danach kommen die Informationsreiter, in denen man sich die RAM Einstellungen (Frequenz und Timings) des Speichers sowie ein Temperaturdiagramm anschauen. Diese kann man sich auch in der Übersicht im Dashboard ansehen. 
Aber kommen wir mal zum wichtigeren Teil, was der Speicher so kann und wie er sich beim OC verhält. 


*OC:*


Der Speicher kann mit zwei XMP Profile (Extreme Memory Profile) betrieben werden. Der ältere Standard ist der XMP1.0. Dieses ist um die Basis-XMP-Timings des Speichers zu erreichen. Die neuere Spezifikation XMP 2.0 zielt auf Enthusiasten und ist daher leistungsorientierter.  Corsair gibt in seiner Produktbeschreibung das XMP 2.0 Profil an, also werde ich diese Einstellung im Bios übernehmen. 
Je nachdem welches Board ihr verwendet, müsst ihr die Einstellung „SPD write“ im Bios auf „enable“ stellen, um eine LED Steuerung zu ermöglichen. Beim OC müsst ihr aufpassen, dass euer Speicher mit Luft versorgt wird, weil die meisten Heatspreader passiv sind und keine eigene Kühlung besitzen. Aber kein Grund zur Sorge, der Vengeance RGB PRO kann locker Temperaturen um 50°C aushalten. 


Wie am Anfang schon erwähnt, ist hier das Gesamtbild des Speichers:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Speicherdetails mit dem Thaiphoon Burner_​



Mein Speicher ist mit dem „Hynix 8GB C-die (18nm) /1 die“ ausgestattet. Dieser eignet sich durchaus zum Übertakten, wenn man bedenkt, dass Intel einen relativ hohen Takt mit machen, aber leider keine scharfen Timings vertragen. Die CL skaliert begrenzt mit der Spannung, die tRCD und tRP sind praktisch unbeweglich. Typische timings für diese HYNIX Speicher sind z.B 3600+ 16-19-19, 4000+ 17-21-21 oder 4400+ 18-23-23. 
Aber ich werde es hier nicht auf die Spitze treiben, sondern eher für den normal User zeigen, was die Unterschiede von den drei normalen BIOS Einstellungen (Auto, XMP1 und Xmp2) und alles dazwischen ist. Dazu werde ich versuchen den Speicher auf 3466 und 3600 zu bringen (weitere Taktraten werden folgen, sobald das Bios stabil läuft) 
Zuerst werde ich mal schauen, wie sich die 3Dmark Benchmark verändert, wenn ich 32/16/8 Gb verbaue. Ich habe mich für diese Testvariante (gegenüber Aida64) entschieden, weil diese dem normalen Gebrauch am nächsten kommt.
Der Rest meines Systems ist ein Intel i7 9700K @4600 mhz, Asus Hero XI (z370), Asus GTX 1080 A8G @1920x1080.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Veränderung der Speichergröße im 3Dmark Benchmark _​

Der Sprung von 16 zu 32 gib ist nicht sonderlich groß. Wenn man noch den Malus der Vollbestückung einberechnet, hat man eigentlich keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, sondern durch die doppelte Menge an Speicher einen „Reichweitenvorteil“. 


In der nächsten Testreihe habe ich alle Taktraten von dem DDR4 Basistakt 2133 Mhz bis zu 3600 mhz mit Aida 64 extrem Benchmark durchgetestet. Diese sind mit 16 GB sprich 2 x8 gb auf den A2 und B2 getestet worden, aber um übersichtlicher zu bleiben habe ich die vollbestückung von 32 Gb mit einbezogen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​

Um mal zu verglichen was der Unterschied zwischen dem XMP2 und dem leichten OC ist habe ich die Daten mal gegenübergestellt:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Veränderung der Geschwindigkeit im 3Dmark Benchmark _​





*Fazit*


Corsair hat mit der Vengeance RGB PRO Serie die RGB Lücke geschlossen. Zwar hatte die „Vengeance RGB“ Serie schon steuerbare statische LED´s, aber diese hatten bei weiten nicht die Led Leistung die nun die Vengeance RGB PRO hat. Durch die zehn einzeln adressierbaren LED`s lassen keine Wünsche offen. Der Speicher an sich hat die gewohnte Corsair Qualität und lässt sich einfach übertakten. 
Wenn man nur ein 2 Modul kit bestellt, aber die kompletten Rambänke mit LEDs belegen möchte, ist dieses auch kein Problem. Denn bei Corsair gibt es Dummies (Heatspreader mit LEDs) zu kaufen, mit diese können die Lücken gestopft werden. 
Sollte mal in die Falle eintreten, dass der Speicher kleine Aussetzer hat, hilft Corsair in der Regel schnell durch die „lebenslange Garantie“ bzw. 10 Jahre für den ersten Kauf.




Ich hoffe der kleine Test hat euch gefallen und ich bedanke mich noch bei allen die ich "ein wenig" genervt habe


----------

